# Venomous Snake 'Olympics' Held in Australia



## News Bot (Mar 25, 2010)

*Published On:* 25-Mar-10 02:04 AM
*Source:* Discovery News
*Author:* Jennifer Viegas

Venomous snake competitions were recently held in Australia, according to a new study that describes the events: sprint trials in a racetrack, tongue flicking, thrashing, biting when held, and wrapping around other bodies. (Broad-Headed Snake; Credit: berichard) The goal wasn't ...

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 7, 2010)

Damn! I was hoping to see the results of the high jump!


----------

